# I just wanted to publicly show appreciation for this site..



## SnowmanJon (May 5, 2008)

I just wanted to publicly show appreciation for this site..

This is just a great site....not huge...but enough people for new ideas...everyone is nice with no real flaming like some other places...been reading alot...I've rode my little aluminum John Boat since I started fishing when I was 5 and now I'm 25...finding ways to make it work better for me is just great....and I like the small Cyber ideas for tourneys.....I like most the horses ass award...which I'll be posting a entry soon...

And Jims the man....I dunno what he does for a living but the work that happenes on this forum dosen't go unnoticed....and the man get me stickers quick..i'll be sure to put those up as soon as I repaint my boat....and wash my car...I'm going to put one on my trailer...because more people will see it on the lot..since I fish most small lakes with a 10hp limit so it's mostly johnboats anyways.

Thanks Agin

JON

JON


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

Its you guys that make the site. 

I wont let this forum turn into the rest. Things get out of hand a few times, but we quickly put out the fires. For the most part I honestly think we got the best members yet. Everyone helps out when they can and we all have things in common tin boats and fishing. If the master plan comes together Like I want it too, you have not seen anything yet!

Frindly, fun, and helpful, thats all I want from the members. I will work on the rest :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2008)

Nice post - I agree 100000%


----------



## G3_Guy (May 6, 2008)

Ditto... this is a great site. Lots of good people who are willing to share good ideas. Kudos to Jim and the other founding members for their efforts. =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 6, 2008)

Ditto here as well! Best site I visit by far!


----------



## natetrack (May 6, 2008)

I agree. Many other sites turn into giant arguments over every little thing. I like how everyone here is very helpful and encouraging.

Way to go Jim. My stickers also showed up very quickly.


----------



## Zum (May 6, 2008)

100% agree...great site


----------



## asinz (May 6, 2008)

Yes, it is a great site, Thanks Jim! =D>


----------



## Dave Deutsch (May 7, 2008)

This site is one of 4 that I frequent a lot and I really have enjoyed it since finding it a few weeks ago.

The big thing I like about the site compared to the others I belong is we are nation wide on here. Some of my others sites are local sites for fishing and hunting but it's cool to be able to communicate with people all over the US about what we love, Tinboats and much more. I tell ya, when I saw an envelope in the mail from some guy in MD I had to think for second on what it was? :? Then I realized it was from Jim and was ecstatic to find my tinboats decals inside, that really made my day!

Great site everyone, keep it up! =D> 

Dave


----------



## FishingBuds (May 7, 2008)

yep slowly has become my favorite due to Jim and everybody here


----------



## mtnman (May 7, 2008)

This is the best site ive seen and most of the reason I feel this way is because the people on here are good people and not a bunch of snobby A-Holes!!!!! Thanks Jim and every one else for making me feel welcome here.


----------



## captclay (May 10, 2008)

I agree. This site is great. Thanks Jim


----------



## xmytruck (May 13, 2008)

Agreed, I use to go to another site for help but I never get a response anymore over there and this site I always get a quick answer. :roflmao: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Sounds Good (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to agree with this... This site is a great place! I'm an admin of a hunting and fishing forum site for folks here in Mississippi, and since I've found this site, I'm finding myself here more than there. All the threads seem to stay on topic and I've had so many questions answered with just a simple search. This site is a gem and I'll sure do my part to keep it that way!


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds Good said:


> I have to agree with this... This site is a great place! I'm an admin of a hunting and fishing forum site for folks here in Mississippi, and since I've found this site, I'm finding myself here more than there. All the threads seem to stay on topic and I've had so many questions answered with just a simple search. This site is a gem and I'll sure do my part to keep it that way!



Thanks man! I was checking out your website! Great pictures! There all good, I especially like the bridge over water shots! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds Good said:


> All the threads seem to stay on topic



That is becuase I have been slacking J/K :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

This is the best site ever


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds Good said:


> I'm an admin of a hunting and fishing forum site for folks here in Mississippi.




How far are u away from Leland Sounds Good?


And Esquired im really starting to miss the random meaningles picture posting, think itll ever show back up again?


----------



## russo (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah god stuff, im on a half a dozen other fishing sites but this is really the only one that matters IMO


----------



## Sounds Good (Jun 29, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Sounds Good said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an admin of a hunting and fishing forum site for folks here in Mississippi.
> ...




Man, I'm a WAYS away from Leland. Meridian is on the Alabama line. I do fish in Winona from time to time and that's a 2 hour drive from me.


----------



## toyz1972 (Jul 8, 2008)

i enjoy the site to,great thoughts and ideas.sure wish id get some stickers(hint),would look good on fresh paint job. :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2008)

toyz1972 said:


> i enjoy the site to,great thoughts and ideas.sure wish id get some stickers(hint),would look good on fresh paint job. :roll:




PM me your address....Or did you already?


----------



## dougdad (Jul 20, 2008)

I like it too, DOWN TO EARTH, NO BADGERING AND NAME CALLING, OR INSALTS, Anyone can ask a Q, or make a comment without being picked on other then simple fun, It's great !!! =D>


----------

